# Washing out Pippin



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

This really breaks my heart to even write down still, but I am washing out Pippin  this breaks my heart more then anything. However he is not service dog material no matter how much I love him I can't change that and I need to do what is right for him here. I am not at a loss of what to do. I don't know any organizations that actually train autism dogs for adults, on top of all of this Nimrodel has canine cognitive dysfunction kicking in, she is in the very early stages of the disorder and we are medicating her with power thought for it. Does any one know of any organizations or have any kind of advice?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

A called a breeder in Florida trying to explain your situation. (Foxhunt White Shepherds) She has service dogs, some of the dogs go to Freedom Guide Dogs, and I believe she said a few have gone to ARF (for children with Autism) although most of the ARF dogs are from the Rin Tin Tin lines. None have washed out so far. 

She wanted to know if you're training the dog yourself and if you trained Nimrodel. She also asked what problems you were having with Pippin thinking that if he's still around 14-16 mths old he'd just be starting formal training if he was with an organization. 

Anyway, if you'd like to send her an email and talk with her further let me know and I'll send you her email address via PM. Maybe she can offer advice or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Scarlett (FWS) is such a terrific person---and so are her dogs:wub:


I don't know if you already have this link:
index (Dogs for Autism)
Maybe they can help? Best wishes for you!


----------

